# Rode Neshaminy High School Today...



## h2bmess (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow....it was fun. A lot of nice down hill. Also had alot of jumps, really nice jumps. All were man made and were a blast to jump. I normally ride Pennypack and i feel this is was better for my personal taste.


----------



## BNorth (Oct 8, 2008)

Neshaminy is a fun mix of flow and technical stuff with more hills than you'd expect. Been going there about once a week lately.


----------



## cannondalemtb65 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes nesh. is great. Its nutz that they have that many miles of trail in such a small area. I just got my top fuel 8 today going to build it up and go for a night ride at nesh tonight. Can't wait!


----------



## h2bmess (Sep 18, 2009)

yea its pretty crazy...there are a lot of man made jumps, and bridges..very cool. Will def be going back as soon as i can..


----------



## h2bmess (Sep 18, 2009)

hey guys did a ride today with my buddy...found some jumps..here are the PICS enjoy.






















































Nice View we found








My Helmet








Dnt Drink and Bike


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Neshaminy is* insane*!! It was my second ride ever on a mountain a few months ago.. Every 30 yards you go over a log. There are also some HUGE jumps with ramps. I got unbelievably LOST there. Just when I though I made it back I was at the top of the mountain(with the gate) so you dont fall over it. The most technical place I've ever seen. It's like the _*'Bermuda Triangle' *_in there!!! My first fall ever was from entering at the soccer field and turned left, Fell 'hard' and my foot got stuck in a hole!! My bike was on top of me, and my ankle was turning the wrong way!! I thought it would break(or sprain badly)--but with all the adrenaline pumping--I got up and had the hardest 1.5 hour ride I ever had!!--*BUT fun as hell.* Came back a week later.. P.S.--there was a bee that flew at my head for 1/2 hour.....


----------



## reformed roadie (Mar 30, 2008)

dirt jumping with a rack?

wow.


----------



## FatOldGoat (Jul 5, 2006)

Neshaminy is the bomb-diggity. I rode it earlier this summer when I was up visiting family. I wish I'd known about it when I lived in Philly back in the '90's. There's an amazing amount of trail there, and it's nowhere near as crowded as Wissahickon, which is where I used to ride when I lived there. Great stuff.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

FatOldGoat said:


> Neshaminy is the bomb-diggity. I rode it earlier this summer when I was up visiting family. I wish I'd known about it when I lived in Philly back in the '90's. There's an amazing amount of trail there, and it's nowhere near as crowded as Wissahickon, which is where I used to ride when I lived there. Great stuff.


Bump an really old thread...

wish I mountain biked in high school...... Neshaminy High School, Class of 96.

I guess I'll have to head down, ride, then go grab a cheese steak


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

I used to hate riding at Neshaminy because I never knew my way around the trails there. This past summer, I decided to do the Guy's Neshaminy Classic, and now that I have their course memorized, I really enjoy riding there.


----------

